# Dog shows in Surrey UK?



## www.petspecials.co.uk (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good dog shows in the UK in Surrey this year?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi what type of show? there are several open shows held at Ardingley during the year,but i think thats in Sussex lol


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Richmond Championship Show in September?


----------



## Carinney (Jun 15, 2011)

about which show you wanna say dear?
please say the more about it...


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

losely park food festival includes companion dog show on final day of show,july 2nd and 3rd. loseley park,guildford,surrey gu3 ihs.


----------

